# Becoming a Licensed Guide



## leapin lunker (Jan 13, 2003)

Does anyone know if the State of Michigan has specific requirements and licensing for becoming a hunting/outfitter guide?

Thanks.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Theres no license required, they do recommend a dba and insurance


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Swampbuck,

You are right about not needing a license to operate as a hunting guide in Michigan, but not sure who suggested guides have insurance. Neither the DNR nor the NRC is willing to address the guiding issue at all. 

Don't take this to mean I am against guiding. They do provide a needed service. Just seems like there should be some control over any business using public land for personal income. Seems like there needs to be a limit on the impact the operation has on other users on said public land, too...and some of the income generated through guiding should go back to the resource.


----------

